# Enduro-Rennen für Einsteiger.



## Pumucklbj81 (19. Mai 2013)

Hallo.
Ich würde gerne mal ein Enduro-Rennen mitfahren. Es sollte aber für den Einstieg etwas lockeres sein, heißt ich will nicht gleich bei den übelsten technischen Sachen einsteigen.
Weiß jemand wo man starten könnte? Komme aus dem Raum Siegen, Südliches NRW.
Vielleicht habt ihr ja ne Idee welches was für den Einstig wäre.
Danke im voraus.


----------



## Trailst4R (19. Mai 2013)

Also ich hab dieses Jahr auch mein erstes Rennen bestritten. Das war das Rennen in Treuchtlingen im Rahmen der Specialized-SRAM Enduro Series. Die Strecke war zwar anderst als ich es von daheim gewohnt bin, da es einfach steiler war, noch dazu habe ich auf meinen hometrails kaum fels/stein, sondern waldboden, was in Treuchtlingen der Fall war, es hat aber einfach spaß gemacht und ich habe mich nicht überfordert gefühlt. 
Kann solch ein Rennen als Einstieg nur empfehlen 

Bei mir gehts nächstes WE nach Samerberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas79 (21. Mai 2013)

In Niederfischbach ist dieses Jahr wieder ein Enduro-Rennen.


----------



## Pumucklbj81 (21. Mai 2013)

Na das ist ja gleich bei mir um die Ecke. 
Weißt du wo ich da mehr Infos zu finde?


----------



## Warnschild (28. Juni 2013)

Pumucklbj81 schrieb:


> Na das ist ja gleich bei mir um die Ecke.
> Weißt du wo ich da mehr Infos zu finde?




Ich suche es gerade ebenfalls erfolglos im Netz. Irgendwelche Infos zum MTB-Festival 2013 in Niederfischbach?


----------



## endurobikeshop (28. Juli 2013)

2013 wird es leider!!! kein offizielles!!!! rennen in Niederfischbach geben.
Eine Bikeparty mit Shuttle ist geplant ;-)
infos immer nur bei     radsport-siegerland.de
oder bei                      raderdoll-racing.de/


----------



## Warnschild (28. Juli 2013)

endurobikeshop schrieb:


> 2013 wird es leider!!! kein offizielles!!!! rennen in Niederfischbach geben.
> Eine Bikeparty mit Shuttle ist geplant ;-)
> infos immer nur bei     radsport-siegerland.de
> oder bei                      raderdoll-racing.de/



Ich finde leider auf beiden Seiten keine Infos. Kommt das erst noch?


----------



## endurobikeshop (28. Juli 2013)

Es wird nichts ausgeschrieben
wenn persönlich nachfragen


----------



## Warnschild (28. Juli 2013)

endurobikeshop schrieb:


> Es wird nichts ausgeschrieben
> wenn persönlich nachfragen




Ah, okay


----------



## endurobikeshop (28. Juli 2013)

Alles nur zum Schutz des waldes ;-)


----------

